# clé usb ne monte pas



## maczaza (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème avec une clé usb, elle est neuve fonctionne sur une Pc mais ne marche pas sur mon macbook pro ni sur celui de ma soeur.
La led clignote mais elle n'apparait pas dans le finder, par contre elle apparait dans l'utilitaire de disque.
J'ai regardé sur plusieurs forum J'ai essayé de partitionner le la clé et de changer les formats pour que ça soit compatible sur mac mais pendant l'opération il s'affiche ça :  "le montage du disk1s1 avec le nom SANS TITRE après effacement a échoué"

Quand je fais vérifier le disque ça me dis qu'il faut le réparer donc je l'ai fait mais si je reclique sur vérifier le problème est toujours la.
Quand je clique sur "monter" il s'affiche : "Échec du montage. Impossible de monter le disque «*SANS TITRE*».Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter."

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2013)

dans l'ideal il faudrait que la clef soit formatée par le mac
(pour utilisation mac ou mac et pc)
or ici de ce que je comprends tu essayes de formater des espaces libres d'une clef pc
(donc  au départ non formatée par le mac)


----------



## maczaza (13 Octobre 2013)

Comment je fais pour formater la clé par le mac?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

parce que j'ai fais ça :
Pour formater une clé USB en FAT sous Mac OS, procéder comme suit :
Ouvrir l'Utilitaire de disque,
Sélectionner l'icône de la clé usb dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre.
Cliquez sur l'onglet Partitionner dans la partie droite de la fenêtre.
Remplacer Actuel par 1 partition.
Cliquer sur Options.
Choisir Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR).
Cliquer sur OK pour valider le choix. Puis de retour dans la fenêtre principale, choisir le format MS-DOS (FAT).
Donner un titre à ce volume puis au bas de la fenêtre, cliquer sur Appliquer.

Mais ça a rien changé





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2013)

Peut etre une erreur  juste apres l"etape MBR

regarde ce fil remy et Pascal 77 détaillent bien
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-accessoires/impossible-d-utiliser-cle-usb-win-1222134.html


----------



## maczaza (15 Octobre 2013)

c'est ce que j'ai fait mais ça ne marche toujours pas, ça me met toujours "le montage du disk1s1 avec le nom SANS TITRE après effacement a échoué" puis "partition incomplète"


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

possible aussi que cette clef soit ...naze


----------



## maczaza (15 Octobre 2013)

possible.. mais comme elle marche sur PC je comprends pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2013)

maczaza a dit:


> possible.. mais comme elle marche sur PC je comprends pas



Tu as essayé de la formater sur PC ?


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as essayé de la formater sur PC ?



Il est plus connu sous PC, mais le bon petit logiciel très utile et gratis est *SD Formatter*... https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/ ...il y a aussi la version pour OS X. Petit programme très sympa qui en a dépanné pas mal.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2013)

Je me suis loupé. :rose: Je n'ai pas mis le bon logiciel, c'est plutôt celui-ci, même si HP ne le distribue plus HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool... Télécharger HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool (gratuit)

Mais le précédent est excellent pour les cartes SD.


----------

